# Ultra lite air mattresses



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just got back from REI, checking out ultra light air mattresses.
We tried Sea to Summit (silver), Nemo, XPed, Big Agnes (various), ThermaRest Neo Air. When I say tried, REI has a carpeted platform so you can lay out the sleeping pad and lie on it. 

Tending towards Sea to Summit, or maybe XPed. We're both side sleepers. 

Any suggestions or camping experience with any of these air mattresses, pro or con?

We won't be doing any super cold camping -- likely never below the 40s or 50s at night. We have an REI Dash tent, which is snug for two and likely we'll need to get a tapered design for the pad.


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

What do you want from the mattress? In other words are you more concerned with being able to be comfortable sleeping or having the lightest pack? I have the neo air. It isn't the lightest. And it isn't the most comfortable but a decent compromise. 
The neo air has been really good. I wish hey made them a smidge wider as I am really a restless sleeper. Also - it isn't nearly as noisy as some of the pads with more insulation. When they use a reflective layer it make it very crinkly when you roll around. 

Not a big deal for my wife who never moves after her eyes are closed. But for me, it would sound like someone eating a big bag of Doritos all night! 

So. My vote for the neo air. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the Exped synmat air with the built in hand pump thing. It's not real light or small but that's mostly because I have the long and wide one for my big ole body . 

I love it, super comfy and quiet. The pump works great too, just have to practice on putting your palm in just the right place to pump it up quickly. The only bad part is if you have a small one person tent (like me) it's very awkward/impossible to pump the pad up inside the tent, the way you have to hold your hands and arms. So if it's bad weather out, it's going to get wet, not a real big deal though.

It's not tapered either if you wanted that.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

I've used Neoairs for years and loved them. When my orginal one was full of small leaks, I decided to try a Big Agnes pad for jus a bit more comfort (it claims to be thicker) and I hated it. Spent 4 nights on it and took it back. Went with the Neoair All Season as it offered the best combo of price, warmth, weight, etc...I'd buy another one in a heart beat. I'm a side sleeper and the Neoair changed my outdoor life for the better years ago.

I'd recommend getting whatever inflation sack matches the mattress.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Very fond of Xped, and have lots of good experience with them. Downmat UL7 for sub-freezing, Synmat Hyperlite for above. 
I don't care for the NeoAir's horizontal baffles, but do like Thermarest's self-inflators like the ProLite small for when the focus is on durability, but maintaining compact packed size and light weight. Not a lot of padding, but simple as it gets, and fine if you've got a flat spot to lay on. Used the older 3/4 length Guidelite for occasional backpacking and camping for over a decade before getting into it regularly and upgrading all my gear. 
Big Agnes are good, just generally dated and relatively heavy-at least the older models that I've used. Nothing really "wrong" with them, though. I always thought of them as wannabe/budget Expeds, and that's exactly what I bought(AirCore then Insulated AirCore) when I first started doing a lot of backpacking. 

The new "Lite" Xped's are pretty narrow toward the bottom in their standard configuration, so consider the wide if you think that might be an issue for you. Regular M works well for me, but a long-legged side sleeper might wish for more width.
Spring for the Schnozzle if you get an Exped that doesn't come with it, too. Works great.

I've gotten good service from all 3 brands, though both of my warmer pads, the Insulated Air Core and Downmat UL7, did develop slow leaks over time. Still use the Downmat when appropriate, as the leak is so slow that it rarely needs to be messed with during the night, and I haven't bothered to even check out the warranty process...


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Although I am not sure it is considered ultralight, my Klymit Static V2 comes in right at about 16oz. It has kept me warm in mid 20's on frozen ground. It wasn't quite as noisy as it is made out to be by a lot of people.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I sleep super cold. Had a BA insulated air core that got a leak, just never got it sorted and gave up. We now both have an Exped downmat UL7... it's a little warmer and I like that Exped has slightly larger baffles on the side so it tends to keep one on the mat better through the night.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

For couples the Exped Synmat Hyperlite Duo looks awesome.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Restless side sleeper here chiming in for the Neo Air. While not perfect, its pretty plush and has a darn small packed volume....in the end a nice balanced compromise.

The only thing i dont like is that its a bit narrow, and if i flap around all night like i do at home, I will usually need to reposition at least once.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've liked my Sea to Summit. I have the ultralight version (yellow). Its quiet, packs small, can be inflated with 8 breaths, and packs quickly and easily. Inflate/Deflate is fantastic. 

The one I have has a very low R-value (.7) but it hasn't been a problem in sunny NM.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been very happy with my Klymit pads (X-Frame and Static V). Plenty light and packable enough, and they aren't absurdly over-priced for what they are.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Price was the only reason I didn't choose the NeoAir over Sea to Summit.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

June Bug, steep and cheap has a sale section on sleeping pads right now. SALE | Outdoor Clothing & Gear | Steep & Cheap Maybe one you were looking at is on there.  Not sure how much time is left they usually only last a few days.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've had a Neo Air for a few years now. Great pad. I side and back sleep. Once I get the air pressure dialled I'm as comfortable on the Neo Air as my Exped Downmat 9 winter behemoth.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I probably need to just replace my Insulated Air Core. It's got a not-so-slow leak that I can't find, and it's not that comfortable, anyway. I suspect, though, that no pad is going to be all that good for me. None have been great so far.

I try to use my hammock as much as absolutely possible because that IS very comfortable for me. But sometimes I'm camping somewhere that I just can't hang it and I need a pad I can live with.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Harold said:


> I probably need to just replace my Insulated Air Core. It's got a not-so-slow leak that I can't find,


A not slow leak should be pretty easy to find. I've used bathtub and soapy water to find leaks in pads.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

vikb said:


> A not slow leak should be pretty easy to find. I've used bathtub and soapy water to find leaks in pads.


You would think. It's not a really fast leak, but it's fast enough that I'm on the ground in the middle of the night if I sleep on it.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Harold said:


> I probably need to just replace my Insulated Air Core. It's got a not-so-slow leak that I can't find, and it's not that comfortable, anyway. I suspect, though, that no pad is going to be all that good for me. None have been great so far.


Send it in to Big Agnes. If they can't fix it they might replace it free if it is a workmanship issue and not wear-and-tear or puncture. REI replaced my original one at a couple years old (pre-change in return policy) and BA replaced that one at a couple years old. Neither were leaks I could find easily. The second time it seemed like tiny bubbles were coming from all the baffles and the whole end seam. Which is funny, since it held air perfectly the day before. I do like the insulated air-core though. It is really comfy for me when the air pressure is right and while it's not the lightest, it is of acceptable weight/packed size for comfort.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, I know BA will do that...and the reason I haven't is because of what you describe...that it seems to be a "thing" with that particular pad. I don't care for it that much, really.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

evdog said:


> Send it in to Big Agnes. If they can't fix it they might replace it free if it is a workmanship issue and not wear-and-tear or puncture. REI replaced my original one at a couple years old (pre-change in return policy) and BA replaced that one at a couple years old. Neither were leaks I could find easily. The second time it seemed like tiny bubbles were coming from all the baffles and the whole end seam. Which is funny, since it held air perfectly the day before. I do like the insulated air-core though. It is really comfy for me when the air pressure is right and while it's not the lightest, it is of acceptable weight/packed size for comfort.


I had an Exped pad that de-laminated internally. I would find a leak, fix it and then find another...endlessly. Exped sent me a new pad without hassle.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your recs. Ultimately, after a bit of sticker shock, we got realistic on price and went the Corolla (budget) route. The Steep and Cheap suggestion led me on a quest that ended up with the Klymit Static V for $44 each at Amazon. We can use this until we get sorted out on how much we'll actually be camping and then spring for a lighter, more insulated pad if we need to much further down the road. REI also has the Klymit V and V2, but not in store. 

Total at Amazon for two pads with tax and 2-day shipping was about $113. We'll be reasonably comfortable for less than the cost of one Sea to Summit (DH's preference) or the Xped (my preference) and not too much heavier. Love the Schnozzle! Many like the NeoAir, so I won't rule that out in the future. 

With savings, we should be able to spring for a locator beacon. 

The Klymit Static V packs down to 3" x 8", and 18 oz. each. Definitely a temperate weather pad, with 1.5 R value.

As noted up thread, there is also a Klymit Static V2, which is 2 ounces lighter, same R value and between $64 & $68. As far as I can tell, just a slightly lighter fabric, but exact same design.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

It's worth checking out the sale page @ Klymit as well from time to time:

https://www.klymit.com/clearance.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Darn! The Static V pink camo rocks, and I'm stuck with a plain green pad.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> It's worth checking out the sale page @ Klymit as well from time to time:
> 
> https://www.klymit.com/clearance.html
> 
> :thumbsup:


It's also worth noting that you can cut down the Klymit Static V and reseal with a household iron. I shot a video of how to do it but haven't gotten around to uploading it yet. It's pretty simple, just cut across the pad and seal with 1/4" to 1/2" seam allowance with an iron on the highest setting it has (linen is what I used). Press the iron down on each spot for about 5 seconds before moving it.

Mine is about 50 inches long now and weighs 12 oz. Packs down to the size of a 12oz beer can. I don't really need cushion below my knees so it's a great summer option. Some folks might be willing to go even smaller - with a 36 inch pad you'd get down to 9 oz. I have a longer than average torso so I can't push it that far.

Note that this works for sure with the Static V. It *probably* works with the Static V2 as well, but it's a different fabric so I can't say for sure. You could also probably do it with the insulated Static V, but you'd have to make sure the insulation didn't get in the seam while trying to seal it.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

The Klymit Static Vs arrived today. Incredibly comfortable and stable. Looking forward to a good nights sleep! 
Don't think I'd ever have the nerve to cut it to shorten, but it's very interesting option to contemplate.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Been getting more & more into hammocks. Light to comfort ratio can't be beat. Obviously not as easy to set up in a featureless desert but would be surprised how little feature/rocks I can make it work. Plan on through hiking the pct in the next 3ish years and no tent or pad makes for some welcomed extra pack space. Owned/tried MANY pads of t he years and frankly only heavy big ones are comfortable.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

vikb said:


> I've had a Neo Air for a few years now. Great pad. I side and back sleep. Once I get the air pressure dialled I'm as comfortable on the Neo Air as my Exped Downmat 9 winter behemoth.


I have the bigger trekker NeoAir, most comfortable and warm pad I've ever had in 46 years of sleeping on the ground. Lightest too.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Hard to beat some deals on the Klymit Interia right now. I have an older Ozone they don't make any more but have used 4 times with no issues love the built in pillow. Lowest temp used was mid 20s in a 20 degree down bag was fine.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I am definitely in the "ultralight" camp, and I have no problems sleeping on the ground... except for the fact that I have a vein malformation in my foot, and I need to keep my right foot elevated at night.

I love hammocks and used one for like 90 days back in 2012, but in 2014 I went to Colorado and this year I'm going to Iceland, so I can't use a hammock in a lot of places.

My solution is to use a 3/4 length NeoAir X-Lite and a small inflatable Marmot Stratos pillow. The Stratos pillow goes in the foot of my sleeping bag, and stays there nicely. My foot rests on it and stays elevated all night, and I sleep like a baby.

Weird solution, I'm probably the only one in the world currently doing it, but it's an amazing night's sleep in a pad/bag system that weighs less than 3lbs total, comfy down to 30ºF.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Used the Klymit air matts and the REI Dash 2 tent on a float trip on the San Juan River last week. Nighttime lows were in the high 40s when we camped at the put in at Sand Island, so I slipped our van's reflectix sun shade under the pads for a bit of insulation. The pads were super comfortable and we weren't cold, but the pads slipped around on the sun shade, so for the next two nights on the river, I put down the footprint, then the reflectix sun shade and pitched the tent on top. 

Just a word if you are camping like this in northern Utah. At the first camp on the river, I found a LOT of goat head stickers in the sand. Lots of checking, looking and sifting to make sure the spot where I pitched the tent was sticker free. The next night, there were what I call grass burrs in abundance. Same deal -- about 20 minutes of prep required to find and remove all stickers before the tent was pitched. Just one of those stickers could start a slow leak that would be very hard to find. 
Anyway, love the Klymit air mattresses, and highly recommend them if you are on a budget. Totally comfy for side and back sleeping.


----------

